# Happy or Unhappy??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a list of the ten most happy and ten most unhappy states in the form of a slideshow. Kind of interesting.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...Lid=139181#s730166&title=Highest_WellBeing_10


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well damn, I'm I supposed to be happy or unhappy? Indiana wasn't listed in either.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We must be happy here in Mn #3.Well most days anyway.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Well damn, I'm I supposed to be happy or unhappy? Indiana wasn't listed in either.


I guess we are just plugging along in Indiana . Don't have time to be either one .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Cy, we are #2 HaHa


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, at least the Volunteer state got back in the top ten in something.....sure as heck isn't football.









Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Did you fellas notice that almost all the happy states are West of the Mississippi. I think it was B.F.Skinner that said the more rats you put in a box, the more aggressive they become. Same theory applys to the crowded East versus the wide open spaces in the West.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So Mike H.do you feel happier in ND or Va?Or do you become moody going back and forth?Something maybe in the water of the Mississippi when you cross it?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Also, you may have noticed that the Southeast had over half of the unhappiest states.......No doubt due to lack of education for many, which leads to poor paying jobs and low levels of self esteem. Sure as heck not the climate making these folks sad.

Regrds, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres a complete list of well being of states. Click the well being header to view.

Regards, Mike

State of the States


----------

